# "Aquariumpflanze" im Teich



## Marlowe (3. Aug. 2008)

Hallo, liebe Teichfreunde!

Als evtl. interessante Information möchte ich euch mitteilen, dass ich im Jahr
2007 eine meiner __ Aquarienpflanzen, die immer viele Ableger bietet und sehr hoch wächst, probeweise in ca. 60 cm Tiefe im Teich unterbrachte.

In einen kleinen Eimer setzte ich die Vallisneria americana. Als Bodengrund 
verwendete ich simplen Kies vom Baustoffhandel.
Die Pflanze überstand den Winter, und gestern entdeckte ich bei
starkem Sonneneinfall in den Teich sogar, dass die Pflanze sattgrüne Blätter
hat. Sie bereitete sich sogar aus!

Eine gleiche Pflanze am Teichrand in ca. 20 cm Tiefe hat dagegen nur braune
Blätter, scheint sich aber weder aufzulösen noch gänzlich einzugehen.

Die Wassertiefe ist offensichtlich des Rätsels Lösung, und als Sauerstoffspender für die Fische kann man demnach als Aquararianer kostensparend und auch ein wenig außergewöhnlich -auf letzteres kam es mir an - die Vallisneria benutzen. Die Blätter fluten bald. Ich bin auf die Entwicklung im nächsten Jahr gespannt.

Die drei jungen __ Graskarpfen, deren Größenwachstum ausschlaggebend für den Termin der Teicherweiterung ist (ich brauche Argumente daheim  ), geben sich mit Gras als Futter zufrieden und schädigen die Vallisneria und alle anderen üblichen Teichpflanzen auch nicht. Erziehung ist offenbar die halbe Miete.
Auf anderes und überraschendes Freßverhalten der Graskarpfen werde ich unter der Rubrik "Fische" noch berichten.

Seid alle herzlichst gegrüßt,


Sir Marlowe


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: "Aquariumpflanze" im Teich*

Hi Marlowe,

bei deiner Vallisnerie handelt es sich sicher um Vallisneria spiralis. Die kommt sogar natürlicherweise wild in wärmeren Gewässern Mitteleuropas vor, überlebt daher bei tieferer Pflanzung auch meist problemlos im Teich

MfG Frank


----------



## Marlowe (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: "Aquariumpflanze" im Teich*

Hi, mein Bester!

Vielen Dank für die Info!


Marlowe


----------



## Marlowe (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: "Aquariumpflanze" im Teich*

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Im August 2008 schrieb ich über die Vallisneria, eine Pflanze aus einem meiner Aquarien, die sich in tieferen Teichzonen sogar durch den Winter behauptete.

Unbedingt muss ich noch etwas ergänzen! Als Teichbesitzer wie ein kleines
Kind freuend sah ich heute, dass eben die Aquarienpflanze sogar im Randbereich des Teiches (ca. 20 cm Wassertiefe) überlebt und doch grüne
Blätter hat. Das hätte ich nie gedacht! 
In der Tiefenzone versenkt hat sich der eine Ableger um ein Vielfaches aus-
gebreitet, und das ist so wunderschön und macht Lust auf mehr,
aber dass sich nun auch das versuchsweise am Rand gepflanzte durchsetzt...!

Anbei noch ein Photoversuch als Beleg für die Überlebenskünste in der etwas 
tieferen Wasserzone.
Schade eigentlich, dass von 35 Aufnahmen nur eine etwas wurde, und die auch nicht allzu gut. Zum Schauen soll es aber reichen!


@ Blumenelse: Liebes Elschen, das Einfügen innerhalb eines Textes muss ich
                    anscheinend noch lernen!



Ich freue mich auf weitere Beobachtungen, 


herzlichst,

Marlowe


----------



## Biotopfan (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: "Aquariumpflanze" im Teich*

Hallo, weil ich mich brennend für __ Aquarienpflanzen interessiere hab ich mal tief in die Tasche gegriffen und mir von Kasselmann das "Aquarienpflanzen" gekauft...
Da sind viele Pflanzen drin, die auch am Teichrand gehalten werden und zu meinem großen Erstaunen auch winterhart sind...
Ich werd da so mache Pflanzen dieses Jahr mal eingetopft dem Klimawandel überlassen Mal sehen, was passiert...

VG Bitopfan


----------



## jochen (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: "Aquariumpflanze" im Teich*

Hi Marlowe,

ich experimentiere auch ganz gern mal...

hier ein etwas älteres Thema zu __ Aquarienpflanzen im Teich...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6249/?q=fluitans


----------



## Marlowe (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: "Aquariumpflanze" im Teich*

Hallo Jochen!

In der Tat, dann warst Du ja noch vor mir am Werk und machtest
diese Erfahrung.

Da muss ich durch!:evil

Vielen Dank für die Mitteilung aber, es ist schön, andere Teichfans zu wissen,
die ebenso wie ich auch Aquarianer sind.

Einen umfassenden Gruß sendet

Marlowe


----------



## Marlowe (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: "Aquariumpflanze" im Teich*

Mensch, Biotopfan,

Du wirst beinahe untergeschnitten!


Teilst Du auf dieser Seite die zukünftigen Erfahrungen mit?

Wäre ja interessant.



@ Alle: Ich habe da noch eine andere Pflanze im Teich, die den Winter nicht 
nur glänzend überstand, sondern vorher noch wuchs ohne Ende.

Demnächst hier mehr.


Herzlichsten Gruß,

Marlowe


----------



## Biotopfan (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: "Aquariumpflanze" im Teich*

Hallo, da mein Teich sehr klein ist, werde ich wohl hauptsächlich versuchen __ Aquarienpflanzen am Rand emers zu halten...
Das ist phaszinierend, weil sie dann auch blühen, so wie manche in meinem offenen Aquarium auch...
Viele AQpflanzen wachsen nach einer kurzen emersen Phase auch wieder viel besser unter Wasser, weil sie aus Überflutungsbereichen kommen und das so gewöhnt sind...
Rotala rotundifolia zb. geht ab wie Nachbars Katze, wenn man die mal 20cm rauswachsen läßt und dann wieder unter Wasser bringt... Das ist mit andern Arten auch so...

VG Biotopfan


----------



## Christian und Frauke (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: "Aquariumpflanze" im Teich*

Hallo Marlowe,
hab ich auch von einem Kumpel,der hat die von Nat..a Gar. steht bei mir in ca.35cm Wassertiefe und ist eher rotbraun ich vermute mal das die Färbung mit der Wassertiefe zusammen hängt
@Frank ich setze bei mir eher auf Vallisneria gigantea weil die Blätter viel breiter als 4 bis 7mm sind.


----------



## Marlowe (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: "Aquariumpflanze" im Teich*

Hey Christian!

Keine Sorge wegen der rotbraunen Färbung, so sehen Teile der Vallisneria
bei mir nicht nur im Teich aus, sondern einzelne Blätter auch in meinen
Aquarien.

Über eine gewisse Zeit hatte die eine Vallisneria in ca. 20 cm Teichtiefe auch
ausschließlich keine grüne Farbe, deshalb nahm ich ein Absterben der Pflanze 
an. Aber dann ging es los, das Grün kam!

Geduld ist das höchste Gut híerbei, und die muss man auch haben.
Allerdings, so muss ich gestehen, hat mich diese zwangsweise aufgebrachte Geduld bestimmt ein paar Jahre meines Lebens gekostet!


Hallo Biotopfan!

Ich schmökere auch gern in Denn...e-Broschüren, die haben doch wirklich
interessante Hinweise zu Pflanzen. So langsam bewege ich mich in die Richtung, die ich vor Jahren noch ausgeschlossen hätte. Das Befassen 
mit Pflanzen kann aber so schön sein, das hielt ich früher nie für möglich.

Ein Fachmann werde ich nie, aber im Lauf der Zeit werden wohl einige 
Bezeichnungen "hängen bleiben".


Angenehmen Abend noch,

Marlowe


----------



## Christian und Frauke (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: "Aquariumpflanze" im Teich*

Hallo Marlowe,
sorgen mache ich mir eigentlich auch nicht:smoki
ich glaube eher das es an der Luxzahl(Lichtstärke)liegt oder aber am Eisengehalt des Wassers
Lat.Namen find ich auch nicht so prickelnd aber manchmal geht es nicht anders und Frank ist damit angefangen
Gut das wir so einen Fachmann bei uns haben,danke Frank


----------



## Marlowe (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: "Aquariumpflanze" im Teich*

Ihr Lieben!

Hurra, ich machte heute einen Teilwasserwechsel und bekam auf diese
Weise wunderbar die Vallisneria zu Gesicht.

Kamera gezückt und für meine Kollegen von der Teichfraktion gleich
Bilder gemacht. 
Leute, sind das Prachtpflanzen!
Diese Vallisneria überstanden zwei Winter, wobei dieser ja wohl 
überaus hart war ..und bereiteten/bereiten sich aus "wie Hulle".

Anbei also Bilder dieser Aquarienpflanze an zwei Stellen in verschiedenen
Tiefenzonen: Ca. 30 cm und ca. 80 cm Wassertiefe.

BEGEISTERTE RÜCKMELDUNGEN WERDEN NICHT ABGELEHNT!

Einen herrlichen Start in ein sonniges Wochenende wünscht


Marlowe


----------



## Christian und Frauke (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: "Aquariumpflanze" im Teich*

Moin Marlowe,
mir fehlen die Worte
Phantastische Pflanzen
Tippe immer noch auf gigantea


----------



## Christine (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: "Aquariumpflanze" im Teich*

Mein lieber Marlowe,

ich bin ja so stolz auf Dich


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: "Aquariumpflanze" im Teich*

Hi Marlowe,

aufgrund der Fotos schließe ich mich Valisneria gigantea an. Die Blätter sind doch mit sicherheit 1+cm breit, oder. Die wurden auch schon des öfteren in Gartenteiche gehalten und überwintert.

MfG Frank


----------



## Marlowe (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: "Aquariumpflanze" im Teich*

Moin Frank!


Ich erinnerte mich wieder, dass ich seinerzeit für meine Aquarien die Gigantea
bestellte.
Davon nahm ich dann die Ableger für den Teich.

Also hat hiermit das Raten auch für mich ein Ende, und jeder Teichianer soll
es wissen:

Es sind Gigantea!


Herzlichst,


Marlowe


----------



## Kalle (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: "Aquariumpflanze" im Teich*

Hi,

super. Mit der Gigantea liegt ihr richtig. Hab ein 500 l Aquarium mit dieser Pflanze darin. Meine Lieblingspflanze. Sobald ich Zeit hab wandert sie in den Teich. Mal schaun was sie da drin anstellt.

Danke für den TIP.


----------



## chromis (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: "Aquariumpflanze" im Teich*

Hallo,

die gigantea wird's wohl nicht sein. Die echte V.gigantea ist vermutlich gar nicht in unseren Aquarien vorhanden, meist handelt es sich um V.australis. Dass diese Art aber winterhart ist kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.

Die "gigantische" Größe und die Winterhärte deuten vielmehr, wie im ersten Beitrag von Marlowe vermutet, auf Vallisneria americana hin, eine Art die schon auf Grund ihrer Herkunft auch mit sehr niedrigen Wassertemperaturen gut zurecht kommt.

http://www.heimbiotop.de/vallisneria.html


----------



## Kalle (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: "Aquariumpflanze" im Teich*

@ Chromis

glaube dir gerne

mir hat man eben diese Pflanze im "Fachhandel" als Gigantea verkauft.


----------



## Gredi (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: "Aquariumpflanze" im Teich*

@all

Ihr habt mich Infiziert, ich werde das jetzt auch mal angehen, berichte, wenn es was neues gibt.


----------



## Gredi (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: "Aquariumpflanze" im Teich*

So meine Pflanzen habe ich gestern mal eingesetzt, 

5x Große __ Wasserschraube / Vallisneria asiatica auf 40-50cm
2x Riesenvallisneria /Vallisneria gigantea bei 60 cm

Jetzt heißt es abwarten


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: "Aquariumpflanze" im Teich*

Hallo, gestern konnte ich mich nicht beherrschen und hab zur Entspannung der Situation in meinen Aquarien einen 50 Liter Kübel(Kunststoffkotto) im Garten aufgestellt...
Angeregt durch Diana Walstrad, Christel Kasselmann und Curt Quester (Echinodorusguru) habe ich
Lehm aus dem Garten mit Buchenholzasche gemischt (Echi-erdrezept von Curt), 5cm dick in den Kübel gegeben und mit 4cm Sand abgedeckt(Wasser ist schon klar  ). Das ganze mit dem Filterdreck aus dem CPOBecken inklusive einem Eimer Wasser daraus angeimpft und mit 20 Liter Regenwasser und 20 Liter Leitungswasser aufgefüllt.
Als erstes sind die Unterteile und einige Spitzen des Myrophyllums eingezogen, die mich im 240er schon die ganze Zeit nerven...
Dann werden nach der Temperaturtabelle von C. Kasselmann nach und nach die andern Pflanzen ausgewählt...Noch sind die Nächte bei uns zu kühl(bis 5° runter) alle geplanten Pflanzen reinzusetzen. Sie beschreibt, das viele Pflanzen auch im Sumpfbereich von Gartenteichen wachsen, blühen und überwintern können...
Letztes Jahr mit dem Outdoorbecken war ja ein Schuß in den Ofen, weil die Pflanzen die ich hatte bei kühlen Temperaturen nicht wachsen...
In die engere Auswahl kommen diesmal, Bacopa Monieri, Muschelblumen, Althernathera Reinekie, Rotala rotundifolia ( Kleine Rotala ), Eichblatt, ein Stängel Didiplis diandra,
eine Echi. Cordifolius, Riccia, __ Pfennigkraut und noch einige, muß ich erstnoch aus dem Buch abschreiben... Die Pflanzen sollen teils emers wachsen und ich hoffe, das sie auch blühen werden  
Nicht so sicher bin ich mit den Tigerlotusen, bzw. rote Seerose... die passen nicht in ins Temperaturschema von 10-30° leider...

Es sollen auch viele Blaue PHS einziehen und gelbe Zwerggarnelen... Bekomme auch bald 9 CRmännchen und 1 Weibchen  Die will jemand loswerden... Ob die mit den Temperaturen klarkommen?, oder lieber doch nicht? 
Suche noch Fische, die die Temperaturen abkönnen, Mücklas fressen, aber keine Garnelen...

Bis jetzt muß ich nichts kaufen. Alle Pflanzen und Tiere(Putzgeschwader ;-)) sind vorhanden.
Notfalls müssen halt wieder Endlerguppys als Müklafresser herhalten...
Hat jemand einen Tip, was draußen gut klarkommt und keine Garnelen frist?
Überwinterung in meinen Aquarien ist selbstverständlich... Muß ja alles zurück im Herbst...
Mit der Düngung bin ich noch am Hadern...Soll ich oder soll ich nicht???
Im Aquarium geht es ja bei diesen Pflanzen nicht ohne und ohne Wasserwechsel geht auch garnicht...

VG Monika

VG Biotopfan


----------



## Marlowe (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Aquariumpflanze" im Teich*

Hallo Monika!

Ich bitte um Verzeihung, aber die Frage wg. der Düngung bemerkte ich erst heute.

Aus meiner Sicht ist keine Düngung erforderlich, da -zumindest bei mir- genug 
Stoffe zur Ernährung der Vallisneria im Teich vorhanden sind.
Wasserwechsel? Je nach Besatz mit Fischen, nur davon ist es abhängig.

Anbei noch ein Bild der Vallisneria, wie sie denn bei mir im Aquarium aussieht.
Die Teichbilder habe ich ja schon vorher gezeigt.
Habt Nachsicht wegen der Bildqualität, ich übe noch!

Herzlichst,

Marlowe


----------



## SilviaN. (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Aquariumpflanze" im Teich*

Hallo Marlowe
da kann man ja neidisch werden bei der Pflanzendichte die in Deinem Aquarium herrscht.evil
Welche Beleuchtung hast Du denn und wieviel Liter/Größe ist es.??
Welcher Fischbesatz??
SUPER


----------



## Marlowe (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Aquariumpflanze" im Teich*

Hallo Silvia!

Ich freue mich darüber, dass es Dir gefällt.
Mein Bestreben ist eben nicht das Fischhälterungsbecken, sondern
eine gesunde und funktionierende Welt im Kleinen.

Das Aquarium faßt 390 Liter und die Beleuchtung ist von der Firma
D......le "Amazon Day". 
Einmal jährlich tausche ich die Röhren aus, weil nach diesem Zeitraum deren positive Wirkung auf die Pflanzen gegen Null strebt.
Als Fischbesatz wählte ich nur einfach zu haltende Arten, die zudem miteinander nicht in Konflikt kommen.
Es mögen ca. 30 Glühlichtsalmler sein, die mit drei Panzerwelsen, zwei Skalaren und einigen Algenfressern vergesellschaftet wurden.
Es gibt außerdem noch zwei Uralte Schmucksalmler und Neonsalmler als
"letzte Mohikaner" aus vergangenen Tagen. Die Neonsalmler haben jetzt
sogar Nachwuchs bekommen.

Alle 14 Tage Teilwasserwechsel, ein wenig die Pflanzen düngen und den 
Vorfilter auswaschen......kein großes Geheimnis. Der Lohn ist eine Pflanzen-
landschaft, in der die Fische das Höchstalter und die maximale Größe erreichen. Platz zum Schwimmen haben sie bei 1,30 m Länge und 60 cm Tiefe ausreichend.

Mit meinen Aquarien habe ich auch in der kalten Jahreszeit Natur pur zuhause,
eine schöne Sache.

Herzlichst,


Marlowe


----------



## SilviaN. (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Aquariumpflanze" im Teich*

Hallo Marlowe
ja es ist toll, ein Aquarium im Haus zu  haben, ich habe auch eines mit 380Litern.
Leider wußte ich damals nicht das ich für das Aquarium (hat eine gewölbte Scheibe, )keine andere Abdeckung bekomme, auch ist es sehr hoch,60 cm und die Beleuchtung reicht einfach nicht aus.
So kümmern meine Pflanzen so vor sich hin.
Hast Du eine Idee wie ich mehr Licht ins Aquarium reinbekomme, helfen vielleicht solche LED in Kaltweiss??


----------



## Marlowe (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Aquariumpflanze" im Teich*

Silvia,

ich sende Dir eine PN, da das Thema etwas vom "Teicherischen"
abweicht.


Marlowe


----------



## zickenkind (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Aquariumpflanze" im Teich*

Hallo Silvia,

hatte vor 5 Jahren auch noch ein " OFFENES " Aquarium. Muste es leider wegen Beruflichen Gründen aufgeben. Hatte damals 2 HQL-LAmpen mit 125 Watt hängen.
War ein 350 Liter Becken. Die Lampen verbrauchen etwas mehr Strom, dafür hatte ich die Beleuchtungszeit ein wenig reduziert. Meine Pflanzen haben es mir aber gedankt, sind sogar bis zu 40 cm aus dem Becken herausgewachsen und haben geblüht......

73 Michael


----------

